# Masters student in Anthropology researching social egg-freezing



## mehluhnee (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello all!

My name is Melanie and I am a Masters student studying Social and Cultural Anthropology at Katholieke Universiteit Leuven in Belgium. 
As part of my course I am required to carry out fieldwork in my area of interest which happens to be egg-freezing. My research is going to focus primarily on women who have chosen or who are thinking about undertaking this procedure for non-medicinal purposes and understand the relationship women have with advancing reproductive technology. 
I would honestly appreciate any willing participants who will be happy to help me and talk to me about their experiences. It is quite a challenging research but I am willing to give it everything I've got as I feel there is not enough research on the social side of this growing technology. 
As an anthropological student, I am required to follow the ethic code of conduct and any participants who choose to be a part of this research will receive a letter with all the necessary details such as what I intend to do with the results and who will be reading the final paper. 
I honestly do hope that this forum will help me as I'm quite stumped on what to do if this research doesn't go through as I am on a strict deadline.

Any questions you have, please feel free to either send me an email or message me here. 
The following are the details of my work including my supervisor's name who will corroborate my enthusiasm for this subject:

*Title of thesis*: _Egg-cited about Social Egg Freezing: A look into the relationship between women and biotechnology_ (The pun was definitely necessary) 
*Content of research*:The main aim of this research is to focus on the novel technology of cryopreserving women's eggs as a means of emancipating them from the restraints of their biological clock and in doing so, investigating the level of trust that exists between advancing biotechnology and women. 
*Supervisor*: Professor Steven Van Wolputte at Katholieke Universiteit Leuven
*Researcher Name*: Melanie Hoste 
*Researcher E-mail*: m[email protected] / [email protected]

Thank you all for your time!

- Melanie


----------

